# Training - over a year old



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

We brought Nico home when he was 7 weeks and have never taken him to any type of formal training. Instead, we worked with him at home and was able to teach the standard commands to sit and go potty, etc. We're thinking about taking him to formal training now - he still mouths quite a bit and doesn't really know the "come" or "stop" commands. 

Overall, I wanted to get an idea of the type of training people have done with their Vs and how old they were at the time of training. Also, has anyone had good experiences with waiting until their Vs were a little older to take them to training? I don't want to spend money on training if Nico is already stubborn and set in his ways  

Thanks!
Kelly


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I started training scooby from day one and it was hard work on the recall i remember asking this very forum for advice about it but i must say that now about 99% of the time his recall is spot on (he's 11 months now)
Re money for classes it cost me £2 a week so its not an issue but I'd say go to them because you need to train your dog to do as request when in close proximity to other dogs as well as when they are alone. we do sit and down stays, walking to heel off the lead and the all important recall.
Good luck


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd say it's never too late. In fact, I'd bet money on it. Think about what is done with adult dogs that are surrendered to shelters and have to be readied for adoption into a new home. Often, they are trained in basic commands before being re-homed. And if you want a resource for at home, I recently bought the "perfect paws in 5 days" DVD. It will take more than 5 days to work through it, but it has some good instruction on commands and techniques. We are taking classes through our local humane society.


----------

